# Mi computador se apaga solo, que puede ser?



## jechu094

Hola,

Tengo un problema muy grave con mi computador cuando lo uso hay veces que se apaga solo, lo intento encender y no lo hace y aunque a veces encienda se apaga enseguida. Lo que hice para que prendiera ahora fue desconectar la fuente y esperar 15 minutos pero entre mas lo hago mas frecuente se vuelve el problema.

por favor necesito ayuda.


----------



## ciri

Muchas veces suele ser la fuente la que tiene el problema, se calienta y tiene algún "sensor" de temperatura" que por seguridad corta..

Lo digo por experiencia personal a mi me pasó eso, lo que se hice fue quitarle toda la tapa del gabinete y darle más refrigeración, con algún ventilador podrías probar..

Yo lo que hice puse un gran bazo lleno de hielo, pero es muy boludo, no te lo recomiendo..

Pero así andaba mejor, hasta que cambie la fuente.


----------



## jechu094

no creo que sea la fuente porque ayer compre otra nueva con las mismas características y me paso lo mismo


----------



## Vick

La causa de que un PC se apague sola puede deberse a varias cosas:

1. La fuente (pero dices que ya probaste con otra)

¿De que potencia es?
danos mas datos de tu PC procesador, RAM, HDD etc...

2. La temperatura del procesador:

Checa que la PC no este muy llena de polvo, si es así dale una buena limpieza.

Checa que el procesador tenga pasta térmica y este en buen estado.

Monitorea la temperatura con algún programa como everest o este otro:

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

O con la mano... Jeje

3. Memoras dañadas: Si tienes dos módulos prueba con uno a la vez, si tienes uno trata de conseguir otro para probar o limpia los contactos de las memorias y los slots.

4. Sistema operativo o software, inicia en modo seguro y checa si se sigue apagando.

¿Se apaga repentinamente?
¿algun mensaje o error?


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata

Me paso hace algún tiempo lo mismo, y efectivamente como dice "VICK" era el procesador, la pasta disipadora de calor se habia secado del todo, baje el disipador y el micro los limpie y les puse crema disipadora nueva y problema solucionado, intenta hacer lo mismo.


----------



## tiopepe123

Siempre teniendo en cuanta sin el windows funcionando, no dejarlo arrancar, por ejemplo con el F8 y dejarlo que pregunte (aislar problemas de software)

Otra forma es arrancar con un liveCD de linux como el ubuntu o el knoppix o mucho mejor el hiren's bootcd que tiene muchas utilizades de testeo.


Primero entra en la bios (tecla Supr al encenderse) y mira si tienes un menu que poner power monitor o algo asi, la temperatura del procesador debe estar como mucho 60ºC, lo tipico sobre unos 43-50ºC.

Abre la tapa y revisa condensadores, en la foto se puede apreciar de izquierda a derecha, uno de nuevo, dos que al recalentarse la funda se a retraido y dos de abollados por un exceso de temperatura y faltaria uno que a vertido liquido/aceite que suele ser un pequeño manchon negro por el polvo en la base del condensador de la placa madre.

Si es asi, debes plantearte o placa nueva o ordenador nuevo.


Seguimos con las pesquisas, se trata de ir desconectando cosas.

1.-Desconecta de la placa base disco duros, disqueteras,CD, Fijate en la linea roja del cable plano, acuerdate o te lo apuntas.(no es peligroso)

sigue fallando...

2.-Desconecta la tarjeta grafica, modem, wifi... todas Aunque pitara tranquilo, dejo a ver que pasa, si se apaga o que.
A veces suele ser la targeta de video


----------



## Elvis!

Proba revisando la temperatura del micro en la Bios..Posiblemente tu PC este configurada para apagarse a cierta temperatura...y si el cooler no funciona adecuadamente el micro puede recalentarse y apagarse antes de que se produzca algún daño critico. 
Espero haber ayudado!


----------



## tiopepe123

La tecnología avanza, te sugiero que te compres un ordenador con su VISTA y cuando quieras hacemos apuestas a ver que ordenador funciona mejor pero empieza a hacer un rinconcito por que lo tengo ganado.

Un electronico no necesita precisamente gran maquinaria y mucho menos el COre2 que ningun programa no aprovecha. En todo caso para el Spice y normalmente estas mas rato pensando que simulando, el resto un una maquinita te apañas de lujo


Por cierto te estoy escribiendo con un P4 a 1500 y 256M de RIMM y te puedo garantizar que corre mucho mas que otros superiores.

Y no solo esto que encima tiene condensadores estropeados y llevo casi 2 años esperando que se muera.


----------



## jechu094

mi pc es un pentiun 4 de 2.8ghz, 512mb de memoria (en una sola), una board asrock  ge-pro m2 que tiene 2 puertos pci un agp 2 para memoria.

no creo que sea la ventilacion porque yo le eche mas cremas porque parece que se les ba gastando y el disipador es el de el procesador y nunca antes me habia pasado, pero el problema cada vez es peor ahora no sale video, lo estoy usando porque tenia una tarjeta de video mas guardada (32mb) pero ya no puedo jugar mas vice city


----------



## jj

Es posible que el problema este en el cooler del procesador, a mi me paso algo similar que se apago el computador una vez le quite la tapa prendi el computador y me di cuenta que el cooler no arranco al poco rato se apago pero era por sobre calentamiento le puse un cooler nuevo y asunto arreglado no se apago mas.


Atte,

jj


----------



## mcrven

Todo se confunde más de lo necesario por no aclarar bien las cosas.

Yo preguntaría a jechu094, ¿Qué entiendes tú cuando dices "Mi PC se apaga?

Tiopepe está hablando de una cosa, los demás de otra.
Cuando yo digo apagar, me refiero a que un equipo queda sin vida, sin tensiones de fuente, o sea, igual que si le bajas el interruptor. Queda sin luces, sin ventiladores girando, completamente muerto.
Tiopepe se refiere a fallas de este tipo y yo me referiría a lo mismo.

Ahora, si te refieres a que se bloquea: no se mueve el ratón, no funciona ninguno de los recursos y, no te queda otra sino resetear la máquina, estarías hablando de otro tipo de problemas que, en general, son producidos por memorias defectuosas, virus o, incluso, el DD que se paraliza.

Pero, cómo ya se ha mencionado, debes ir descartando, en orden y paso a paso, todas las posibilidades. Primero a lo físico (Hardware). Retira todos los periféricos menos la unidad de diskette y la tarjeta de video. Arranca la máquina con un diskette de arranque y déjala encendida a ver que pasa.

Si se continúa apagando, entonces tendrás localizado el daño en los escasos componentes que tienes allí: Fuente (Que ya revisaste), MB, CPU, coolers, Tarjeta de video, memoria y FD.

mcrven


----------



## nicuss

que dispositivos o unidades tienes conectados a la fuente de poder si son varios puede que la fuente de poder no suministre la suficiente energia para todo el equipo..


----------



## Elvis!

Yo no tengo compu 
La necesito muchísimo y me da mucha bronca no poder tener una...La necesito para aprender electrónica de una manera más fácil, para aprender mucho mas sobre reparación de PC que es a lo que precariamente me dedico, con mucho esmero, con unas ansias terribles por aprender cada vez más y como muchos dicen intentar "Saberlo todo" aunque sea imposible..En fin..todo lo que ven lo hice sin una compu al lado..sin tecnología pero con esmero..así que si la que tienen no funciona como quisieran, o no tiene una placa Nvidia con aceleradora 3D o no tiene un Dual-Core o Cuad-Core..no se hagan tanto problema..mientras se conecte a Internet y puedan hacer posteos o no les traiga complicaciones enormes!..Mejor tenerla que soñar con que algún día la van a tener!

Un saludo!


----------



## mati89

prueba esto clic derecho en el escritorio 
propiedades
protector de pantalla 
energia
y donde dice apagar monitor poner nunca


----------



## Nico17

yo tuve el mismo problema. lo que pasaba es que se havia quemado el cooler de la fuente de alimentacion, lo cambie y funciono a la primera!


----------



## jj

hola a todos

tengo un problema parecido al comentado en el foro, pero mi caso es que el pc se apaga al momento de prenderlo o sea al presionar el boton de ensendido este arranca y a los 2 segundos o tres se apaga y hay veces que lo prendo y arranga normal y trabajo en el normalmente le cambie la fuente, revise el procesador le aplique grasa ternica nueva, el cooler del procesador funciona bien, limpie la boart y sigue el problema que a veces prende enseguida otras veces no tengo que hacer varios intentos de prenderla y esta arranca. La pregunta del millon que puede ser esta falla.

mil gracias de antemano.


Atte,
jj


----------



## ciri

intentaste formaterla? por ahi es un problema de soft, y cada queda colgado alguna señal por ahi!..

Cuando te falle, hace la prueba de cortarle la energía, desenchufa la fuente, ymantene un tiempo el boton de encendido apretado (unos 10seg mas o menos), eso lo que hace es descargar todos los capacitores y demas que a veces suelen tarar  a la PC, despues conectala y fijate si anda...


----------



## fernando_3135

-
-
-
Capaz que tiene mal puesto el disipador del micro... Cuando esta mal puesto (no se apoya bien en el micro) se reinicia constantemente, y si la seguís prendiendo te quedas sin micro...


----------



## Adil

Lo mas probable es que sea el microprocesador q esta calentando mucho, trata de darle mas ventilación o fíjate si el cooler esta disipando bien, te recomiendo q saques tu cooler y le eches al micro una crema (ahora no me acuerdo su nombre), para q pueda disipar mejor el calor; y luego colócale de nuevo el cooler.


----------



## Mandrake

Utiliza grasa siliconada para disipador, Desarma la CPU, desmonta el disipador del mP, limpia las superficies (disipador y mP) de la pasta disipadora deteriorada y aplica la grasa a ambas superficies, vuelve a colocar el disipador y cerciorese que queda bien fijo, arme de nuevo y metale candela (power on).
Este procedimiento me funciono con el computador nuevo de un primo y ahora me lo sueltan sin dudar.


----------



## ertangillo

revisa los condensadores de la placa base


----------



## sarastigonzalo

hola yo tenia el mismo problema, el problema era que el disipador de calor del procesador estaba lleno de mugre se calentaba y la maquina se apagaba


----------



## electrodan

Yo tenia e problema que se apagaba y a veces no reconocia el disco duro, que despues me digieron estaba roto y avia que cambiar. Cambiaron y reinstalaron y ahora todo anda bien (creo). Para adicionar al anterior problema tambien tenia virus no recuerdo cual.
Ya que estoy hago una pregunta: ¿es posible que un "virus" dañe el hard de la pc?


----------



## Chico3001

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Ya que estoy hago una pregunta: ¿es posible que un "virus" dañe el hard de la pc?




En teoria es posible que un virus dañe un disco duro ya que a fin de cuentas tambien estan controlados por microcontroladores que se pueden reprogramar para que ignoren los sensores de fin de carrera o cosas asi.... pero lo veo extremadamente complicado ya que se deben tener muy buenos conocimientos de toda la electronica interna... 

Lo que si supe y creo que seria mas sencillo de hacer es literalmente quemar el procesador, ya que las velocidades y voltajes se regulan mediante el BIOS de la computadora y es puro software, de echo hace algunos años habia un virus llamado Chernobyl que corrompia y se instalaba en el BIOS (un profesor de la carrera tuvo que borrar su bios y grabar uno nuevo en EPROM para asegurarse de que no le volviera a pasar... )


----------



## ciri

mm.. interesante....

Chernobyl.. dijiste?.. como la mina?..

que creativos...


----------



## Chico3001

Sip... fue un virus famoso en su tiempo... actualmente ya es facil de detectar y eliminar... 



> El virus Chernobyl
> 
> El virus Chernobyl es una variante de W95.CIH virus. Fue creado en Taiwán a mediados de 1998 y es el primer virus que ha causado serios daños a las PC por modificación o corrupción de la programación del chip BIOS, sobreescribiendo parte de este firmware . La modificación se traduce en la incapacidad del reinicio de la computadora, tornándola completamente inútil. Esta vez se trata de un daño físico (ataque sobre el) ante la imposibilidad de corregir el programa dañado.
> 
> Aunque Ud. no lo crea, el virus CIH lleva 14 meses desde que fue informada su existencia en la "WildList" mantenida por Joe Wells de IBM. Esto muestra que el virus está ahora en plena circulación (¿cuántos más se estarán en esto momentos "incubando"?) y que los usuarios están expuestos al riesgo de una infección, si es que sus antivirus todavía no están actualizados. La propagación del CIH fue originada a partir de un CD de la revista ROM's y desde varios sitios Web confiables. Ésto da una idea cabal de la extremadamente alta velocidad de propagación que posee.



El virus informático Chernobyl (CIH) - Monografias.com


----------



## Elvis!

Si alguna vez entras en tu bios..de poder hacerlo..y ves este tremendo desastre de caritas felices y boludeces asi..Ya sabras lo que le paso a tu compu..Y ahi te quedan dos opciones o compras PC nueva o aprendes a programar EPROMs 

El problema con programar virus para hardware especifico es que en primer lugar presenta ciertos desafios nada agradabes de superar para el programador malo..Y en segundo lugar  el virus solo afectaria al hardware para el que fue diseñado dejando asi infinidad de computadoras infectadas pero sin daño alguno

Un saludo!


----------



## claudiofabricio

Yo tenía el mismo problema. Soy una persona práctica (por no decir bestia).
La Pc se me apagaba a los pocos minutos de prendida, y cuando la volvía a prender a veces prendía y a veces no. 
Pero pude resolver ese problemilla de la siguiente manera




Esa es la solución de invierno.

En verano:




y cuando me dijeron que podía haber un problema con la limpieza del cooler, no dudé en utilisar mis herramientas de limpieza


----------



## Jazz_Light

jaja

No probaste metiéndola en agua...?


=P


Saludos.


----------



## claudiofabricio

Pucha... no lo había pensado así...
Siempre es bueno tener otras opiniones


----------



## Chico3001

Yo creo que es mas simple meterla dentro del refrigerador... y comer comida empaquetada...


----------



## mcrven

> Si alguna vez entras en tu bios..de poder hacerlo..y ves este tremendo desastre de caritas felices y boludeces asi..Ya sabras lo que le paso a tu compu..Y ahi te quedan dos opciones o compras PC nueva o aprendes a programar EPROMs Razz



Elvis... Por dios, No digas boludeces.

Esas caritas felices, cómo tú le llamas, son represantación de código tal y cómo lo puede representar una pantalla de texto simple. Si le dices al programa que utilizaste para verlo, que te lo muestre en HEX, verás eso mismo con otro aspecto.
Sólo podrías saber que es un virus, teniendo en tus manos, o en un archivo, el código del BIOS de tu máquina y lo comparas con el de la BIOS instalada en tu máquina y, por supuesto, si encuentras una diferencia que pudiese coincidir con el código declarado de algún virus.

No andes por ahí armando aspavientos hombre. Muchas veces, lo de los virus es un cuento. También, a veces es cierto, pero hoy día, casi todos los fabricantes de virus, ofrecen revisión online de las máquinas.
La mayoría de virus son conocidos y, sólo unos poquitos son destructivos, al punto de poder dañar harware.

Puedes bajar una tabla de caracteres ASCII de IBM. Allí podrás ver todas esas caritas junto con el código que las representa.

saludos:


----------



## zeta_bola_1

agrego mi problema. me paso que el motherboard monitor me tiraba 90 grados de temperatura en el micro, cuando el micro en cuestion supuestamente se recontrafunde en 85, por ende habia algo que no me cerraba. al llegar a los 90 se apagaba la pc. siempre fui de llimpiar el gabinete cada masumenos 15 dias, asi que pelusa noera, por las dudas revise el didipador del micro, cambie la grasa siliconada, sopletie con aire comprimido de aerosol, y puse el blower del disipador en que funcionase en alcohol para que se salga la poca mugre que tenia, asi y todo seguia apagandose. fuente topower tope de linea(una fuente de putamadre). cual era el bendito problema? un golpe en el costado derecho del gabinete hizo que se torciera la parte interior del gabinete haciendo un cortocircuito en la parte donde justo esta el sensor de temperatura del micro, una suerte que no lo quemara. saludos


----------



## ciri

supongo que después de todo lo que le cambiaste anda de bien ahora..


----------



## Elvis!

*mcrven*..no era pra tanto hermano!..No hacia falta que me digas "Elvis... Por dios, No digas boludeces"(No me prece adecuado usar bocabulario hacia una miembro del foro de form tan directa)..Es informaciónrmcion que saque de internet..no que yo afirmo a ciencia cierta..Me prece que los dos tendrimos que informaciónrmarnos un poco mas..sin animos de ofender!
De todos modos si entras en una bios y encontras terrible panorama no sucede porque ese dia la Bios no quiso arrancar y se le acurrio mostrarte culquier cosa..Eso es lo que creo..Y como ves en la imagen ahi dice "Datos corrompidos por el virus CIH"

Te dejo la pagina para que veas de donde saque la información.
http://www.ionlitio.com/2006/11/15/virus-informaciónrmaticos-ii/

Un saludo!


----------



## mcrven

No hay ánimo de ofender Elvis, y sé que de tu parte tampoco. Sólo me parece que no debemos convertirnos en multiplicadores a ciegas de todo lo que escuchamos, vemos o leémos, sin asegurarnos de que la información que estamos difundiendo sea de contenido y fuentes fidedignas.

El segmento de código que aparece en el post que publicaste "PUEDE SER" el código de un virus, pero, cómo te mencioné, no significa que lo sea "POR LAS CARITAS".

Con el programa "Disk Manager" de Ontrack Computer, versión completa, se puede leer e incluso modificar, cualquier información en cualquier sector del Disco Duro. Si lo consigues y lo pruebas, te darás cuenta que, en cualquier sector, verás esas caritas, a menos que, cómo te he mencionado, fijes la vista en HEXA.

Saludos.
Seguimos charlando:


----------



## antoniodoblas

Opino como otros que es un exceso de temperatura.
Polvo acumulado en los radiadores son como una manta para abrigar calores.
Limpia los radiadores y ventiladores.
Cambia la grasa de silicona del microprocesador por otra nueva.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. No sé si ya dieron esta respuesta, no leí todas las páginas.
Si la PC se apaga al exijirla un poco, seguramente sea problema de la fuente o del mother.

Yo tuve un problema así.
Una vez descartados todos problemas de soft y de módulos (discos, compacteras, tarjetas PCI, etc), hay que mirar el mother. De hecho, esto es lo primero que puede hacerse ya que a simple vista se ve si los capacitores están hinchados, reventados o en buen estado.
Los capacitores rotos causan este problema.
Leí en algún lado que es un problema muy común con los mothers fabricados después del 2000. A mi me pasó con una Compaq del 99.
También leí aunque no recuerdo bien que la función de estos capacitores (cercanos al micro) forman parte de una subfuente de alimentación de algunos sectores del micro. Por eso al exijirlo falla.
Generalmente son de 6,3V, de baja ESR y alta temperatura.

Yo cambié los capacitores de la mía por unos de iguales características y nunca más tuve problemas.
Hay que tener cuidado al des-soldar y al soldar ya que son placas multipista, como los DVD's.   
Por $10 tenés la PC funcionando otra vez.


----------



## mrmay

mi computadora se calienta rapidamente, me surgio ese problema despues de restaurarla, la quice restaurar por que estaba muy lenta, que me aconsejan la formateo, el abanico del micro y dela fuente estan buenos 

gracias


----------



## pablodeo

Hola! Tengo un problema muy similar al que inició el tema. Cuando enciendo mi PC, se apaga sola (o reinicia) cuando empieza a iniciarse Windows (probé con el 2do disco duro instalado que tiene Ubuntu, y pasa lo mismo).
Limpié la PC, le saqué toda la tierra que tenía adentro (usando trapito para las chapas, y aire comprimido para los circuitos), lubriqué el cooler de la fuente (era eso lo que fallaba), le puse grasa siliconada al micro (la que tenía estaba seca y oscura), pero el cooler del micro giraba bien.
A pesar de todo lo que hice, sigue andando igual. ¿Habré hecho macana?


----------



## COSMOS2K

Hola:

Despues de leer casi todos los POST, y haciendo memoria sobre problemas tipicos en los PC, ya que llevo trabajando con ellos desde hace unos 25 años (solo hardware) reparando placas y demas parafernalia si es que merece la pena.

Pues el caso es que en una epoca concreta de hace años (lo expreso asi por razones que ya vereis) recibi bastantes ordenadores de sobremesa para reparar, en todos el mismo problema, alcabo de un tiempo encendidos se apagaban solos, no era problema de software, ni de BIOS, el Harware estaba bien aparentemente.

En uno de ellos se me ocurrio sacar la placa madre para poder tomar medidas en los puntos de test, comence a medir en la medida de lo posible lo relacionado con el problema, pero sin darme cuenta que ya llevaba mas de 30 minutos sin apagarse, entonces decidi dejarlo funcionando indefinidamente a ver si se apagaba, estuvo toda la noche y parte de la mañana encendido sin apagarse, ¿Entonces cual era el problema? Ya que los componentes interconectados eran del propio ordenador, la fuente, el disco duro, tarjeta grafica y todo lo demas.

El caso es que al meterlo en su caja se volvia a producir el problema, asi que llegue a la conclusion de que el problema estaba en el gabinete donde se alojaba todo el conjunto. Esta vez monte todo a mayores sin los detalles de las conexiones frontales de audio y USB, mandos y LEDS, el ordenador funciono correctamente durante otro dia mas sin problemas, entonces me di cuenta del problema, ¡EL INTERRUPTOR DE ENCENDIDO! Tenia unas particulas metalicas en su interior debido a una falta de celo en la fabricacion, que con las pequeñas vibraciones del ordenador cerraban el circuito del pulsador de encendido haciendo que el ordenador se apagase aleatoriamente. Despues de cierto tiempo veo por la RED a usuarios con el mismo problema sin saber que hacer, yo tuve que investigar el problema que no fue facil, realmente fue una tonteria a causa como he dicho de una mala fabricacion por parte de una empresa china, el dorado de los contactos del interruptor se soltaba con muchisima facilidad.

La manera que teneis de probarlo es desconectar el conector del pulsador de arranque y hacer como yo hago con un JUMPER lo arrancais haciendo un puente momentaneamente y veis los resultados, no quiero aventurarme con esto ya que ha sido un caso que me ha pasado a mi particularmente por lo que quizas vuestro problema sea otro distinto, pero espero haber ayudado un poquito dando la misma luz que a mi me ilumino en esa ocasion.

Saludos.


----------

